# computer speakers



## Froggy88 (May 25, 2007)

Ok here is the deal!!! Im looking at purchasing some Creative Gigaworks T40 II
Creative GigaWorks T40 Series II 2.0 Speakers - Powerful full-range stereo speaker system

Now they are only a 2.0 system with no input for a subwoofer.
Wat i want to do is grab a cheap stand alone sub and give it a full range freq, crossing it at say 100Hz.(example).

My question is this: is there any way to do this? Like cross the T40's at 100hz and use a sub to handle the bass? Is there a program that can simulate a crossover...i been lookin but i can fint anything. 

Cheers guys


----------



## HeyItsBattleKid (Oct 3, 2009)

How much are you paying for these Gigaworks Speakers? Quite honestly, I would start building a little setup if you have more than $200 to work with. Maybe starting looking at some bookshelf stuff and a decent little receiver. You should be able to get some really decent quality stuff if you have the budget to work with that the Gigaworks might be costing you.

Personally, I would pay what ever it costs for a decent receiver. Try ebay for some refurbished/outlet Harmon Kardon stuff. I bet you can easily find something nice for $150-$170. From there grab some bookshelves or see if you want to try putting some of your own together! Great way to get started in DIY! Unfortunately I can't because I have no resources for doing wood work and tend to get really nice discounts on stuff I like.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

They don't have any kind of 3.5mm line out jack or anything?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just get a 3.5mm line splitter(y cable).

I also second the build your own computer speaker system if yu have $200 to spend.

EDIT: I just realized this is from 8/7/09. I would guess he's figured out a solution by now.


----------



## HeyItsBattleKid (Oct 3, 2009)

haha I just noticed that. Well, it doesn't mean people don't still read the posts and find what they are lookin for


----------



## pantera_9119 (Sep 20, 2009)

tttt


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

I have been working on a DIY computer setup using the amp from a Klipsch Promedia 2.1 system. Been a chore getting all the diodes and DIN plug repaired, but I think it will be worth it once finished.


----------



## Froggy88 (May 25, 2007)

hehe well i havent purchased anything yet...seems i keep putting it back!!!

I can get the Creative's for like $110 so i figure ill prolly just get them. Reviews say they are pritty good for a 2.0.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Behringer | B2031A - Active 2-Way Studio Monitors | B2031A | B&H


----------



## Froggy88 (May 25, 2007)

Thats $110 aussie dollars so its like...wat $80 USD i guess?

If you guys can thing of anything better in that price range let me know. These speakers will only be used for music, i have headphones for games!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Froggy88 said:


> Thats $110 aussie dollars so its like...wat $80 USD i guess?
> 
> If you guys can thing of anything better in that price range let me know. These speakers will only be used for music, i have headphones for games!


For mostly music-
Newegg.com - Bose® Companion® 2 Multimedia Speaker System - Speakers
Newegg.com - M-AUDIO Studiophile AV 30 2.0 Compact Desktop Speaker System - Speakers

If you might want to start using them for games too-
Newegg.com - Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 Speakers - Speakers


----------



## hippishake (Nov 1, 2007)

Check Audioengine A5 on Ebay at $245 with shipping for B-stock and free shipping.
Very highly regarded and reviewed.


----------



## Froggy88 (May 25, 2007)

Thoes AV-30's look pritty decent. I know the bigger ones (AV 40 i think?) are about 300 over here!


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have those Logitech x-540. I can sell em for $70 shipped. OBO


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

kroid7777 said:


> I have those Logitech x-540. I can sell em for $70 shipped. OBO


unless you are in australia....lol


----------



## Froggy88 (May 25, 2007)

haha i am in Australia...Perth


----------



## Froggy88 (May 25, 2007)

i think ill get the creative's and be done with it...good reviews all round (apart from lack of bass...duh)


----------



## kroid7777 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd sell em to you if u pay shipping though.....


----------



## bruther (Sep 22, 2009)

I need some also. ANybody try the B&W zeppelin


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

these are nice for the price Logitech Z-5500 THX Digital Dolby 5.1 Speaker System - eBay (item 310180451237 end time Dec-08-09 11:59:47 PST)


----------

